# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Po foton time do ta shikoni?

## arusha84

:i hutuar:  this is me!!!!

----------


## Nuska

Arushke, shume e lezetshme je!  :buzeqeshje:  
Pershendetje. Gjithe te mirat, Nuska!

----------


## arusha84

me delet rude si puna jote?nah
NUSKA thx!!!!!

----------


## rudo

:buzeqeshje:    faleminderit per mesazhin. by the way jam dash

----------


## rudo

dhe te lutem mos ma merr per keq por kompliment ishte.  vajzat hidhen perpjete kur u thua se jane te mira ne krevat

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

E ti e provove fatin ruud? 

hahahaa... 

tjera here me shume fat  :shkelje syri:  

Arusha, po pse kete emer? 

Foto e lezetshme...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arusha84

me therrisnin keshtu kur isha qe e vogel dhe ska lidhje fare me vulgaritetet e tipit"krevat"

----------


## rudo

arusha po degjoj WHAT ABOUT US??  nga Brandy dhe te pershendes

----------


## arusha84

im listening to "get off the way b.....!!!!seriously, spo te pershendes se e di qe sdo ta kesh qef!!

----------


## rudo

:buzeqeshje:  ok i am leaving

----------


## Ryder

pershendetje arushe
sy te bukur paske

----------


## Enkela B.

ta uroj mireseardhjen!

----------


## EuroStar1

hallall enkeles

----------


## BlondiE_18

mire se erdhe arusha :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

rusha, un' t'kam pare me kohe tyja mi. ene gjithmone kam thene 'e bukur shume kjo vashe'  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blerim London

O yll qenke  
suksese 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## erydee

mire mire goooooxha mire!
 Kush ta mbushi mendjen te vesh foton me xhane ......babi?!hahahahahahah :ngerdheshje:  jk.
Ja kalofsh mire, po sna the gje.

----------


## s0ni

Eeejjjj kush erdhi prape.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Mire se erdhe Arusha,befsh qef ktu..
Nice pic :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lo Bello

O arushe po na ke harru me na thone ca je Arushe mali apo arushe fushe....????lol

----------

